# Old Service Pics



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Looks like someone added a new box and left that garbage there. I guess they wanted cheap.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Looks like someone added a new box and left that garbage there. I guess they wanted cheap.


From the look of the rest of the panels around these buildings, Cheap seems to be the trend.


This has got to be from the 30's ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like this goes back to the dawn of electricity.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you get to replace this mess?

~Matt


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Do you get to replace this mess?
> 
> ~Matt


 
I'm now negotiating with the owner. 

I posted another panel, that's a gem, on the pic's of the day thread.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to see those hardwired meters at least twice a month back in the 80's when we upgrade to 100 amps from 30amp 110 and 60 amp 220. Ahhh, the good old days.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sure you can still see some of those working in Mexico.:laughing:


----------



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

They sure did do things good back in the old days. Us young guys just dont know how to do qaulity work.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

These are all over the place in the bay area, I cannot even tell you how many I've replaced. This is one of the most commonly tampered with meter set-ups I see. The exposed wires before the meter make it an easy tap for people when they want free power.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dronai said:


> I'm now negotiating with the owner.
> 
> I posted another panel, that's a gem, on the pic's of the day thread.


What are you going to charge? Id probably charge around 2.5k to replace everything there.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What are you going to charge? Id probably charge around 2.5k to replace everything there.


 

Owner already got approval for service relocation to other side of structure, approx 30' away.

1) Surface mtd 100A single phase o/h feed. plus groundrod

2) Then refeed existing distribution pnl, or replace, with a new one.

2.5K sounds good, I was thinking about a couple days max, working on this. (Permits, meetings, and any unforseeables)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is that a main disconnect ahead of the meter? 


Good thing they used compression fitting on the EMT with the SEC's flapping in the breeze like that. 


Probably about $5k for that.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dronai said:


> Owner already got approval for service relocation to other side of structure, approx 30' away.
> 
> 1) Surface mtd 100A single phase o/h feed. plus groundrod
> 
> ...


Oh, Moving it too... yeah, Id double my price.

~Matt


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Two days? I'd be out of there before lunch!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Two days? I'd be out of there before lunch!


Yeap.. heard that before... I bet you can box and rough wire a 3 bedroom house in one and a half days too...


~Matt


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Oh, Moving it too... yeah, Id double my price.
> 
> ~Matt


When bidding, I always keep this photo in mind.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Two days? I'd be out of there before lunch!


 
Your hired !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Is that a main disconnect ahead of the meter?


Ain't that a beauty ?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have see couple like that in few spots in Wisconsin including a triphase verison with " A " meter base there ( oui., c'est 480 volts btw )

The set up is simair to the OP's photo it have a disconnect swtich but reversed it is after the meter  I am not too crazy with that one but end up replace that one with new meter socket and slove the issue. { that was used for air compressor unit plus central air unit } 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dronai said:


> When bidding, I always keep this photo in mind.


a run down dingie? :blink:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> a run down dingie? :blink:


 No, paradise. 

And paradise requires money.:thumbsup:


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Is that a main disconnect ahead of the meter?


They were ahead of their time:laughing:!!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*France*



frenchelectrican said:


> I have see couple like that in few spots in Wisconsin including a triphase verison with " A " meter base there ( oui., c'est 480 volts btw )
> 
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


480V exposed at the meter !
By the way curious, by using 220V, as the common household voltage. are there a lot of more electrocution deaths in Europe ?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

dronai said:


> 480V exposed at the meter !
> By the way curious, by using 220V, as the common household voltage. are there a lot of more electrocution deaths in Europe ?


 
No., Not really we are about right on the par with the state side but the number of electrocution is going down due our stricter codes.

The city side is not too bad but out in the woods that where you really have to watch the connections due we have some are have floating ground connections that will spook ya. { anytime we work on them we have to install the RCD breaker or device for it and the RCD is just about the excat the same as your GFCI you have in state side.}

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I still remember the old 30 amp 120V service with an open knife switch feeding a screw in fuse block (one fuse).

Here is the knife switch


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I still remember the old 30 amp 120V service with an open knife switch feeding a screw in fuse block (one fuse).
> 
> Here is the knife switch



Now THAT's old!


----------

